# the ghosts hatched!



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

and here one is. Just a day old, i can only spot one so far! hopefully they will come out of hiding soon. And the mother is already full of eggs again!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm glad you put that red circle there. I might have missed it . That's pretty cool! I've never gotten shrimp to hatch. Good luck with the rest!


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice! And yes i wouldn't have seen it, had not the circle been there. =P


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

well they grow fast and now 6 have appeared out of the rocks, now the other female besides the mother is carrying eggs too.


----------

